# Defective Watts single handle washing machine valves



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

5 out of the last 6 of these valves that Ive installed over the last few months, have had pin hole leaks in the 90 fitting that the valve body mounts to. 3 were bought at home cheapo (saturday job), last two at the plumbing supply. Just a warning.:furious: I have always had good success with these previously.


----------



## sweetness09 (Feb 26, 2009)

We have had several Watts angle valves (1/2x3/8 1/4 Turn) leak out of the handle or not hold all the way the last couple months. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

